# SoCal: ILLUSIONE ~ UFC [11-15-08]



## StinkiMonki (Jul 25, 2008)

Please make plans to join us for our first ever Illusione Cigar Event.

We will be having some great box deals and, of course, a raffle with great prizes.

We will be toasting some great IPA brews and enjoying the new Cruzado.

In addition, we will be hosting the UFC 91 Event featuring Randy Couture vs. Brock Lesnar.

The event starts at 6:00 PM and runs until midnight
.
Please visit our website for directions: www.azucarcigarlounge.com

I hope to see you there!

Geoff


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

Very nice looking lounge! :tu I will do my best to make it.:ss


----------



## StinkiMonki (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

StinkiMonki said:


>


Even though that is a very disturbing bump I will see you tomorrow. :tu:ss


----------

